# Horse transport - Cheap but good?



## kezz86 (9 July 2013)

Hello all - 

I've got myself a lovely new horse but now I need to get him home!

Can anyone recommend a cheap but good transport company?

I'll be moving the horse from a GL (Gloucestershire) postcode to BA (Wiltshire) postcode.

Approx 64 miles one way.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## singing dawg (9 July 2013)

There's no such thing as cheap transport i'm afraid, i'd look at spending about £200 on this at least, might be slightly cheaper if you could hire a lorry and do it yourself.  I know it's not a long way and presume you've asked the people you've bought him from?  i#m a abit too far down to be any help recommending anyone but the cheapest way might be to ring around a few transporters and see if they could put him on a shared load.  there is a website you can put your details in to find a share but i'm damned if i can remember the name of it.  Try posting in new lounge. oops, the tack room.  Enjoy new horse..... ever thought about trying endurance, a little 64 mile trek over a couple of days, just you and horse would be lovely!


----------



## Feisty Mare (9 July 2013)

I would recommend p&s Rawlings horse transport www.rawlingshorsetransport.co.uk/ - very good and local so should keep costs down for you


----------



## kezz86 (10 July 2013)

singing dawg said:



			There's no such thing as cheap transport i'm afraid, i'd look at spending about £200 on this at least, might be slightly cheaper if you could hire a lorry and do it yourself.  I know it's not a long way and presume you've asked the people you've bought him from?  i#m a abit too far down to be any help recommending anyone but the cheapest way might be to ring around a few transporters and see if they could put him on a shared load.  there is a website you can put your details in to find a share but i'm damned if i can remember the name of it.  Try posting in new lounge. oops, the tack room.  Enjoy new horse..... ever thought about trying endurance, a little 64 mile trek over a couple of days, just you and horse would be lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh you're right I finding that there's no such thing as "cheap transport" insurance and all the other official stuff stings them and they can't change that it's their living afterall.

Lol I have considered riding him down it would be a good way to get to know him! 

Thanks!


----------



## kezz86 (10 July 2013)

Feisty Mare said:



			I would recommend p&s Rawlings horse transport www.rawlingshorsetransport.co.uk/ - very good and local so should keep costs down for you
		
Click to expand...

Thanks will give them a call this afternoon.


----------



## kezz86 (10 July 2013)

I've found transport now.

With http://www.attyourservice.co.uk/

She's done me a good price on the journey + a detour to collect my other horse!

Very quick responses by email so looking forward to meeting her tomorrow.


----------



## MochaDun (20 July 2013)

I used Pete Rawlings for the first time this week and only a short trip but they are excellent I thought, lovely lorries


----------



## TIMMYTIGER (20 July 2013)

I had the same issue, so i hired a 3.5 lorry!!! I am not to sure where they are in relation to you but i used a firm called Hire A Horse Trailer.com, they have a website and as it was mid week when i hired it, it was only £85. Hope you find something cheap enough for you


----------



## Spoiled cob (21 July 2013)

I have used at your service twice now and they are brilliant and fairly priced. The lorry is lovely.


----------



## Racergirl (21 July 2013)

Iwas going to use atyourservice to move a mare and foal up to shropshire - it didnt happen in the end, but I was incredibly impressed with Rebecca ( I think her name was?) and her whole attitude. wouldnt hesitate to use her if I needed to go up that way. 

Have fun with your new horse !!


----------

